# Removing latex paint from aluminum mill finish window frame



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Not you again!:laughing: Take some Goof Off or denatured alcohol, either of which are solvents for dried latex paint. You're a good sport Pretzels.


----------



## maxfischersweet (Nov 18, 2009)

jsheridan said:


> Not you again!:laughing: Take some Goof Off or denatured alcohol, either of which are solvents for dried latex paint. You're a good sport Pretzels.


haha, ok i didnt know if the goof off would work.....i bought some extreme stuff a while back.....but by reading it, it seems as if ill die from using it....

how would i do it? Apply it let it set a bit, or just dump it on a rag and rub till it comes off?

hey, im just trying to get out of the dog house and in the house ive worked on day in and day out for 2 years now.

I dont even know what my life was like before i started this project......


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I would apply it liberally with a rag, let it soak a bit. You might try scraping the softened stuff with a plastic or nylon putty knife then ragging off the balance. It takes a little elbow grease. You do sound pretty twisted up, does that account for the username? lol.


----------



## maxfischersweet (Nov 18, 2009)

our house is a little out there......everything custom...and different from the norm.......so, its a little bit of a headache.....but end the end im happy and satisfied.....i mean.....im in my mid 20s and im almost done designing, building, and finishing out my own home......(but on my way to loosing my wife) haha....but in the end when you break it all down.....its actually pretty normal......the house that is....not my life, or me. ha


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

pretzels said:


> Whats the best approach to removing latex paint from the 'mill' finish plain aluminum window frames?
> 
> Scrapping with anything scratches it bad.
> 
> ...


Warm soapy water, goof off, and oopps. Any one of these should work. If you have a condensation problem, painting over it will only cause the paint to fail and peel off down the road.


----------



## maxfischersweet (Nov 18, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> Warm soapy water, goof off, and oopps. Any one of these should work. If you have a condensation problem, painting over it will only cause the paint to fail and peel off down the road.


i realize that...but it helped the one window i painted.....and the window sills are already effed up after only about a 1 1/2 years.

condensation is a battle that im losing....luckily spring/summer is upon us and we will be at a stalemate for a while.


----------

